# Cheyenne Field Trial June 11-13



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

It will be a cool trial with some rain. Saturday high of 58. So bring some warm clothes and rain gear. See you there and run hot, straight and true. Good luck.

Brian


----------



## Dekester (Jan 19, 2008)

Can't wait! At least it will be cool outside!!


JM


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Don't know much about the situation, but while at the HRC test this past weekend, it was pretty apparent that they were draining the pond. Hope you guys will still have some good water to work with.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

They open the gate and water is coming in at a good rate,


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

We don't want anyone to be _under dressed_ for the party.
Fri- High 59/40%
Sat- High 46/60%
Sun- High 51/40%


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Losthwy said:


> We don't want anyone to be _under dressed_ for the party.
> Fri- High 59/40%
> Sat- High 46/60%
> Sun- High 51/40%


Dont forget the wind up there  It might feel like 32 and rain with the wind...


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Any updates ?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Just heard they did not finish the first series of the Open today...


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Did they finish the Qual? Results?


----------



## KRP (May 28, 2008)

The 1st series of the open ended this morning around 11. It was a beast from what I hear. Land quad. 22 of 54 called back for 2nd series. Don't know exact callback #'s, but will post updates as I get them.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Everyone must be frozen up there?
Any results?


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

10 brought back to the Open water marks this morning. I do not have the numbers. Sorry.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Heard that there was ten dogs back for the Fourth. 

Test dog just ran.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Started raining 12:00 Friday and hardly let up through Sunday afternoon. Thanks to all the workers/help who sat out in the NASTY weather.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Does anyone have results for the Open?

Many thanks.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Results Posted

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=3707


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Results Posted
> 
> https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=3707


 
What happened at the qual? Only 1st list on EE.


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> What happened at the qual? Only 1st list on EE.


Very tough Qual. Only one dog did the last series. 

Tough trial in all stakes. The weather didn't help. 

Thanks to all the judges that gave up their time and who suffered through the elements. 

Thanks to Sweed Anderson and Mark Olsen for stepping up to judge the Derby.

Thanks to all who entered for their patience with the weather and to all that supported the Cheyenne Ret. Club

Special thanks to Bill Schrader, Bart Peterson, and Paul Knudson.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Alex Washburn for winning the Open with AFC Coolwater's Hurrican Allie. This win also gives Allie her FC with two Open wins this year and qualifies her for National Open. She is ready for National AM next week. 

Gene


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Bobby! That makes 4 or 5 trials in a row that Pride has finished. Thats some good mojo. Good luck at the National!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Waterbug said:


> Congrats Bobby! That makes 4 or 5 trials in a row that Pride has finished. Thats some good mojo. Good luck at the National!


I second that!!!


----------

